# ****** McWhites



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Just thinking (something I try to avoid)....ever wonder why a WHITE color option wasn't offered on the Goat? 

I have the PBM and wouldnt trade if for anything but it'd be interesting to see an albino goat. 

Ok, who is photoshoping????


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

*whistles*


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

I have often wondered that, also. :cheers :willy: :lol: :rofl: :seeya:  arty:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Don't myou just love the smiles?! arty: :seeya: :rofl: :cool :agree   :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I WANT A PIC OR IMAGE OF A WHITE GTO!!!!!!!!!!! I know you can do it Mike......


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

This has a little color tinge still in it.. but here's a quick and dirty job.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2005)

better job than I could do! Do one in green, just for giggles. 

Hey, I just remembered.....yall remember when Jon Moss built a RWD monte carlo?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Wholy sh*t!!! I like that a lot! :cheers   :cool  :cheers


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a guy locally that is painting his pearl white this week. I will get pics when he is done.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I was quoted $7k....... I like my Barbados Blue just fine....


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

and for Mike...


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

And one more for you Barney lovers...


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I agree -- a white GTO would be a great color and would boost sales. Haven't seen any reports from DuPont or PPG lately -- but white's always a popular color.

Another color I would like to see offered in a non-metallic light "Richard Petty" blue. Holden actually sprayed a few of their hi-po Monaros with this color -- and it was awesome.

As for the Barney color -- it reminds me of when that show was huge. I wanted to have a purple leather portfolio case made -- with some green spots. A Barney-skin bag. Then again, realizing a stupid idea before executing it is always a good decision.

Actually thought the Cosmos Purple was way too subtle. A big, powerful purple, like the one in the pic here -- would have been better -- along with a black interior.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> I agree -- a white GTO would be a great color and would boost sales. Haven't seen any reports from DuPont or PPG lately -- but white's always a popular color.
> 
> Another color I would like to see offered in a non-metallic light "Richard Petty" blue. Holden actually sprayed a few of their hi-po Monaros with this color -- and it was awesome.
> 
> ...



You are a scary individual!!!! :rofl:


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

I'd like a white or a nice dark hunter green metallic myself. There are hardly any cars now that have a nice dark green anymore.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Another color I would like to see offered in a non-metallic light "Richard Petty" blue. Holden actually sprayed a few of their hi-po Monaros with this color -- and it was awesome.



Not bad!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

How about a Mary Kay GTO.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

GTOs are too damn fast.. you really want a white car blazen down the highway at 100+ with bugs splattering all over your ride? ... LOL


the green looks pimp tho... kinda import tuner tho..
overall even if they had white I would have still prolly gotton the silver one LOL.. :willy: arty:


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

here's one:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I actually like that one! But me and white cars SOO dont get along. The last one I owned, got wrapped around a tree.

http://68.34.235.230/Pics/cars/Mine/94 Camaro/94-total

here is the passenger side, looking down towards what used to be the floorboard.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Vedli said:


> GTOs are too damn fast.. you really want a white car blazen down the highway at 100+ with bugs splattering all over your ride? ... LOL
> 
> 
> the green looks pimp tho... kinda import tuner tho..
> overall even if they had white I would have still prolly gotton the silver one LOL.. :willy: arty:


Heh.. I got it as close as I could to Kawasaki's Green.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

That Mary Kay car looks an awful like the Panther Pink sprayed on 'Cudas and Challengers in 1970.

As for the Petty blue Monaro -- Holden still has it up on their HSV site:
http://www.hsv.com.au/cars/vz/main.asp?link=main/gto.html


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I actually like that one! But me and white cars SOO dont get along. The last one I owned, got wrapped around a tree.
> 
> http://68.34.235.230/Pics/cars/Mine/94 Camaro/94-total
> 
> here is the passenger side, looking down towards what used to be the floorboard.


  
Holy crap! Nobody was riding with you, right???


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

My 2002 Grandprix Gt was white. Had they had offered the Goat in white, I would have bought it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Holy crap! Nobody was riding with you, right???


Nope, I was all alone. Did you check out all the other pics?


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> here's one:


WOW! Thats what I'm talking about.


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

I would love to see GM offer a Cadillac pearl white on the GTO.


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> Nope, I was all alone. Did you check out all the other pics?


Yeah, pretty crazy


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

Camshaft said:


> I would love to see GM offer a Cadillac pearl white on the GTO.



Oooooh, yeah!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

HoldenGTO said:


> Yeah, pretty crazy


That was from coming around a corner at 35, on 10 year old Pirelli's that were ROCK hard. I couldnt stop, couldnt steer, its like it was on pure ice!

Glad you got to see them, as the server will be permanently down now. SOMEONE implanted a nasty virus on my machine last night so I decided to drop the server on this machine. Maybe later I will build one of the three behind me and have it on a dedicated line but for now, I will host a file I want to share at another provider and let yall download from there.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

this one i'll call getto pimpin or just plain fugly 







[/URL]


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

you are one sick man.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> That was from coming around a corner at 35, on 10 year old Pirelli's that were ROCK hard. I couldnt stop, couldnt steer, its like it was on pure ice!
> 
> Glad you got to see them, as the server will be permanently down now. SOMEONE implanted a nasty virus on my machine last night so I decided to drop the server on this machine. Maybe later I will build one of the three behind me and have it on a dedicated line but for now, I will host a file I want to share at another provider and let yall download from there.



new sig I see. You look like one of those prarie dogs.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

I DO NOT!!! I should photoshop a helmet on my head.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

just put a NAPA helmet on and you would look like of Michael Walltirp after that race


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I DO NOT!!! I should photoshop a helmet on my head.



give me a rubber mallet. This reminds me of that game where you use the hammer to know the prarie dogs back into the hole.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

man, thats wrong! *funny* but wrong... lol


----------



## Camshaft (Jul 27, 2005)

dealernut said:


> give me a rubber mallet. This reminds me of that game where you use the hammer to know the prarie dogs back into the hole.


Gives "i'd hit it" a whole new meaning. :rofl:


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> That was from coming around a corner at 35, on 10 year old Pirelli's that were ROCK hard. I couldnt stop, couldnt steer, its like it was on pure ice!
> 
> Glad you got to see them, as the server will be permanently down now. SOMEONE implanted a nasty virus on my machine last night so I decided to drop the server on this machine. Maybe later I will build one of the three behind me and have it on a dedicated line but for now, I will host a file I want to share at another provider and let yall download from there.


Man, that pisses me off that people have to do things like that.  Now they screwed it up for everyone else. I wish I knew who did that. :shutme


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

I wish I did too. There were 7 IP's signed in when I got infected. So I cant blame just one person or broadcast their IP addy.

Kinda sucks but maybe its for the best. I still have my comcast server.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2005)

not all that dang rain over my head in that gif file !!!!!

According to McAfee it was a worm32/trojan virus that required the deleting of 65MB of space on the hard drive. I then ran AdAware and Defrag. Havent had a problem since, seems to be a-ok.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> not all that dang rain over my head in that gif file !!!!!
> 
> According to McAfee it was a worm32/trojan virus that required the deleting of 65MB of space on the hard drive. I then ran AdAware and Defrag. Havent had a problem since, seems to be a-ok.


I'd be p/o'd!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2005)

hence why I took the server down.


----------

